# Cutter with a point?



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

I am trying to fine detail work, need a cutter with a point. Purchased two 60 deg. Freud cutters, neither has a point. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Sounds like you're in the market for an engraving bit instead of V-bits.

CNC Engraving Bit, Enpoint 30 Degree Engraving Bit 1/8" 3.175mm Shank 0.3mm Tip Carbide V Bit with 2-Flute Grooves Metal Marking Conical Engraving Bit for Steel Brass Wood Aluminum MDF https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019K57LRA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_8IvxDbP5J4CJH


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

CMT 858.001.11
https://www.amazon.com/60-Degree-V-Groove-4-Inch-Diameter-Carbide-Tipped/dp/B000P4NSYG


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/Amana-Tool-45783-Carving-Carbide/dp/B0025VK8PE


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Harry's go-to resource...
https://www.banggood.com/search/engraving-bits-cnc-router.html


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The point of cutters is to remove or cut material.  It isn't hard to find V-bits with a sharp tip though.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I think Chuck gets the point. Not familiar with CNC but I didn't realize there were engraving bits.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This one on a 1/2" shank is the finest in my collection and I can't imagine needing anything finer.


----------



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Cutter with a point*

Thanks for all the answers guys, I found out that evidently Freud doesn't make cutters with a point but Whitside does. I make a lot of small signs with lettering, that is why I need a point.
Thanks again.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I find the spiral type v-bits are the cleanest cutting for me. These all have sharp points (the 30º will draw blood, DAMHIKT). The Whiteside 60º comes tor a pretty good point as well, for a traditional type 60º.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Checkout Toolstoday.com too.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Bits & Bits has a wide variety of angles
for various materials.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's the place to go for low cost, high quality small bits.
https://www.ebay.com/str/CARBIDE-PLUS?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mousing over the packaging picture showed a label, "MADE IN THE USA" ! 
Colour me surprised...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

https://www.centuriontools.com/collections/v-carve


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Mousing over the packaging picture showed a label, "MADE IN THE USA" !
> Colour me surprised...


Most of my bits are USA made, the Kyocera ones are made in North Carolina. Precisebits (tinker and tinker) are made about 2 miles from where my CNC group meets monthly, Ron Reed is a pretty regular visitor to the meetings and often brings prototypes of bits and other products to the meeting. It is very nice to talk to an actual bit designer/maker and get their inputs on how best to use something. I have asked whether he can make something that I want, something that I think we might all benefit from, we’ll see if it works and goes into production.


----------

